# My Sincere Apology to All



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Howdy All, I just wanted to apologize for my many spelling & grammar errors of latel on the forum. I noticed in my recent posts I've been typing "being" when I meant "been", "thinks" when I meant "thanks", "see" when I meant "seeing", etc. As some of you are awar I recently suffered a stroke & I'm having issues with spelling & comprehension at the moment so, I ask from the bottom of my heart to please bear with me & I promise to get better at this like I once was when I came here.

I'm still not able to speak which is very frustrating, especially for an old "fire & brimstone" cowboy preacher who's use to laying it down & I've so been wanting to talk with Bwells to thank him for my amazing gift. I've been trying to go back & correct my errors but I noticed a little while ago I have several & I feel terrible about that. Perhaps I should have waiting longer before returning to the forum but, I missed getting on with you fine folks & as a model railroader & a widower, y'all are the only family I got now so... I was in a bit of a rush to return to the forum. Please hang in there with me & I promise I'll do my best to correct errors so I don't leave folks lost or confused???

God bless everyone & thank you from the bottom of my heart,
Bo.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't think any apologies are necessary. Those who know the situation should understand.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

no worries bo, hopefully a typo or misspelled word will be the worst that hapens to any of us today:thumbsup:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

No apologies necessary. You're in our prayers.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Texas hi railer, we could care less about grammar! The only thing that matters is having good time, trains, and you getting better of course. I , personally , have butchered the English language on more then one occasion. If people are shallow enough to sweat the small stuff they have worse problems to worry about then grammar! Good to see you active again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I went back and checked a lot of your posts.
Look fine to me?

A lot better than some other posters.

I refrain from any comment now, members get pissed when you point out something.:smokin:
By = bye or buy.
hear = here
there= their = or they're 
then = than
effect = affect

There are a ton more, I (we) know what they mean when they type but it does not make the poster look good.

Like sjm9911 said......he is a prime example of doing this. 
But I have refrained from correcting him.:smilie_auslachen:

Know 1on is pruurfact, not evan I.hwell:

Under the circumstances, You are doing fine, preacher!:thumbsup:
Can't speak nothing at all yet?:dunno:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

A Little Poem Regarding Computer Spell Checkers...


Eye halve a spelling chequer
It came with my pea sea
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
Its rare lea ever wrong.

Eye have run this poem threw it
I am shore your pleased two no
Its letter perfect awl the weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, spell checkers are not infallible either. :smokin:


----------



## Ken O. (Mar 25, 2014)

No worries Bo, if we can read that thing that Shaygetz posted then a couple minor mistakes are a piece of cake! Haha! It's actually easier the faster you read it.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Bo, Everyone on this forum can read your posts and understand the points you are making, so don't sweat the small stuff. Not everyone is a perfect speller, or typist. I like the post above from Shaygetz, and if you can understand that, considering what you are recovering from, then just laugh it off, and enjoy the forum. Don't think you need any apologies for anything.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Heck Bo....when I saw you were posting again (and well I might add) I was thinking I had you confused with a different member with regards to your recent medical issues. (Thinking it MUST have been someone else that had those issues) 

As far as I'm concerned you're doing great. Keep it up and hope you keep getting better.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> A Little Poem Regarding Computer Spell Checkers...
> 
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> ...



Shay -- LOVE that crazy poem!!!

Tex -- It's a PLEASURE to have you around the forum ... typos and all. Nothing to worry about. It's the thoughts, info, and personality that we like!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


If we can read the above....a few typos are CERTAINLY nothing to worry about


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you add the name for it?

Typoglycemia

There is debate as to whether Cambridge ever did a study.
Copy and paste, (for those who give a crap.)

An e-mail was originally sent around without mentioning Cambridge; it got added after the Times of London interviewed a Cambridge neuropsychologist for comment.

Matt Davis, a senior research scientist at Cambridge University's Cognition and Brain Sciences Unit, spent some time tracking down the origin of this letter-transposition story.

He found that it comes from a letter written in 1999 by Graham Rawlinson, a specialist in child development and educational psychology, to New Scientist magazine in response to an article written about the effects of reversing short chucks of speech.

In his letter, Rawlinson wrote that the article "reminds me of my Ph.D. at Nottingham University, which showed that randomizing letters in the middle of words had little or no effect on the ability of skilled readers to understand the text."

Rawlinson later contacted Davis, who has put up a Web site to address the issues behind the often forwarded e-mail, to explain his comment and thesis research.

"Clearly, the first and last letters are not the only thing that you use when reading text," he wrote. "If this were the case, how would you tell the difference between pairs of words like 'salt' and 'slat'."

Also to be noted, as one commenter on Davis's Web site, Clive Tooth, posted, is that one permutation can result in many different words, and, while you can take into consideration the sentence's context, one still can't be sure about the author's true intention of word choice.

For example, the transposed letters of 'ponits' could spell out any of five different words – 'pitons', 'points', 'pintos', 'potins', and 'pinots.'

The circulating e-mail itself is also misleading, Rawlinson said, because it seems written to enhance the desired effect to further prove its point.

Rawlinson points out that words with two or three letters don't change at all, making them totally understandable.

In the e-mail, almost half (31 out of 69) the words are correctly spelled. The words that are unchanged are also often "function words," — the, you, me, but, and — which help keep the grammar of the sentences basically unchanged.

The e-mail also transposes adjacent letters, which makes the words easier to read. For example, "thing" is written as "tihng," not "tnihg"; "problem" is written as "porbelm," not "pbleorm."

Lastly, Rawlinson says, the phrasing used in the e-mail itself is quite predictable. The sentences are simple and, given the unchanged words, one can deduce their meaning easily.

Another expert in this particular field, Keith Rayner, professor of psychology and director of the Rayner Eyetracking Lab at University of California San Diego, said, "There is some truth to the e-mail in that people can read sentences in which the letters are jumbled. But, there is always a cost (i.e., they never read them as quickly and efficiently as they read normal text)."

Rayner and his colleagues did an experiment in which they asked college students at the University of Durham to read 80 sentences with transposed letters. The letter transposition in the words resulted in lower reading speeds for most participants.

The students read 255 words per minute when the sentences were normal, and 227 words per minute when the letters were transposed, a 12 percent decrease in overall reading speed.

"While it may seem that it is easy to read text with transposed letters," Rayner wrote, "there is always a cost involved in reading such text in comparison to normal text."

Davis, who seems sick of the e-mail, especially because of its added use of the Cambridge name, said, "The moral of the story (at least where Cmabrdige is concerned), is that untruths printed are very hard to suppress."

But he does see a silver lining in the fact that a simple forwarded e-mail has brought light to an issue near and dear to his research interests.

"What's undoubtedly true is that scientific studies on jumbled letters and letter-order in reading has increased considerably since the e-mail started circulating," he said.

Now that you know the entire story, you'll be well armed with the "real" facts when this "fact" comes up during cocktail hour.

Just make sure to answer intelligently.

And remmeber to aviod excesisve drniking.


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

Bo, I didn't even notice the typo's. We are all glad you are back with us.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Brother Bo, you will never be without family. Praying for your rapid recovery, and I hope you are able to enjoy our great hobby! 
God Bless
Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

ef speling and good grammer matred I'da been kicked out of hear along long ago time.

Big Old Ed used to corret me. but he dont no mo.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

shaygetz said:


> A Little Poem Regarding Computer Spell Checkers...
> 
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> ...


Now this one was a real tongue twister! ;-) I loved it! And Big Ed, most of them don't look so bad because I did a ton of editing. I guess I got tired on the latter ones or something?

Y'all are a great bunch of guys (haven't seen any gals yet) & you sure know how to make a fella feel welcomed & wanted around. I don't mean to come across as "whoa is me" because I'm not that kind of guy but, it's just been very frustrating for me with having to slowly type, then go back & fix so many mistakes & I attribute most of that to being one of my many faults of always being a perfectionist. My late wife use to tell me all the time that I needed to relax more & not be so serious all the time & I'm thinking now she was correct!

Anyway, thanks so much guys for all the kind words & the words of encouragement. I really enjoy this forum & I gave it much thought while I was laying in that dang nursing facility wondering if I was ever going to play with my trains again. My sister got real upset with me one evening at the nursing facility saying I have a great deal more important things to worry about over those darn toy trains & I recall grabbing the tablet & pen, then tossing the tablet at her which read in bold print... "THEY'RE NOT TOYS"! She began to cry & we both began to laugh... or at least it felt like I was laughing at the time? ;-)

Y'all are great & God bless each & every one of you!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I recall grabbing the tablet & pen, then tossing the tablet at her which read in bold print... "THEY'RE NOT TOYS"! She began to cry & we both began to laugh... or at least it felt like I was laughing at the time? ;-)

this is GREAT


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Texas, don't ever get discouraged. I love reading your posts, you're quite well versed. Even after all that has happened, I can easily understand your words. I sincerely offer my hopes and prayers at your full 110% recovery. You're one of the true gentlemen here, no offense to any member here. I've seen what your recovery can be first hand and thus far I can say remarkable. I still recall with both fondness and sadness the effects of my grandfathers stroke I applaud your efforts, I wish you nothing but the best on your road back to full health.

Pardon the real tears here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of Like buttons on forums and blogs. They are often overused, and we don't have them here at MTF. That said, I wish I could add one here for Tex and the kindhearted posts above. Nicely said, everyone. So if you'll indulge me just a moment ...

LIKE!


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Kwikster said:


> Texas, don't ever get discouraged. I love reading your posts, you're quite well versed. Even after all that has happened, I can easily understand your words. I sincerely offer my hopes and prayers at your full 110% recovery. You're one of the true gentlemen here, no offense to any member here. I've seen what your recovery can be first hand and thus far I can say remarkable. I still recall with both fondness and sadness the effects of my grandfathers stroke I applaud your efforts, I wish you nothing but the best on your road back to full health.
> 
> Pardon the real tears here.


My friend, you're too kind & I am extremely moved by all of the wonderful words of caring, kindness & encouragement towards my current situation, from you fine folks on this amazing forum. Y'all have brought me to tears on more than one occasion here & for that I will always be eternally grateful. In all the years I've been on forums of one nature or another, I have never felt more at home or more cared about by perfect strangers that I have right here at MTF. Your comment & the last comment by tjcruiser brought me to tears once again & I am beyond words in describing just how much all of this has meant to me.

When it comes to my recovery & my current condition, I give all glory to God because without Him I would have never made it as far in life as I have this day. I consider myself to be a very blessed individual even through all of the trials of life & not a day goes by without me thank the Lord for His never-ending loving kindness.

Just in the short time I've been a part of this forum, I was made to feel like one of the old gang from the very beginning & that is very comforting to a newcomer. The comradery between the members on here is what drew me to this forum. One can clearly see this is a special place filled with special folks who not only have a particular interest at heart but, there is also a genuine caring for one another on here that is quite visible when a visitor reads the many threads/posts of its members. This forum is truly a rare gem on this world wide web, especially when one considers all of the negativity & dysfunction in today's society. It's very comforting to know you (anyone) can come here & discuss model railroading and/or other topics knowing you will be welcomed with open arms.

So, before I begin writing one of my short stories, I had best get off here & just say how very lucky I am & how very honored I am to be a part of this fine community & I am eternally grateful for each & every one of you.

God bless & happy railroading,
Bo.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

big ed said:


> I went back and checked a lot of your posts.
> Look fine to me?
> 
> A lot better than some other posters.
> ...


My apology Big Ed as I did not see your question on your last line until just now. No Sir, at the moment speaking is a real issue for me. I'm also having a problem hearing out of my left ear & my vision has been altered as well. I've stopped driving for the time being because I don't feel safe on the road. I drag my left leg & I don't have full use of my left arm/hand as of yet however, the doctors have told me I am doing very well especially for the type of stroke I suffered so, I continue each day as best I can & the only thing that truly bothers me is the not speaking part.

I HAVE attempted several times to speak however, it seems my brain & my mouth have a bad connection somewhere along the lines & I sound like a caveman to me so, I just don't try. The docs tell me that's a mistake & that I should practice as much as I possibly can or I may cause more harm to myself than good? So, that's the latest my friend. Again, I apologize for not seeing your question in your post until recently.


----------

